# Mitchell 440 A Lightning Cast



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

Hi,
ich bin an zwei Mitchell 440A Lightning Cast Rollen gekommen ( https://mitchellreels.ourboard.org/gallery/photographs-common/440a-lightning-cast.html ).
Die Rollen machen einen guten Eindruck und die automatische Bügelöffnung funktioniert echt gut. Scheinbar hat sich das Patent aber wohl nicht durchgesetzt. Hat die Rollen mal jemand von euch geangelt?


----------



## Thomas. (14. Juli 2020)

ich habe schon mal eine 330 besessen die auch die Otomatic hat, das System mit der Bügelöffnug ist schon klasse (die 330 aber ist nicht mein Ding).
diese automatische Bügelöffnung gibt es aber auch noch bei Daiwa und Ryobi, weitere sind mir leider nicht bekannt.

PS. bei zwei 440A hast du eine Zuviel


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

Hi, ich habe die mit zwei Bruce and Walker Ruten gekauft. Es ging mir bei dem Kauf vorrangig um die Ruten. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die Rollen dranlassen soll, oder ob ich die Ruten mit "moderner" Daiwatechnik der 90er Jahre fischen soll.


----------



## Thomas. (14. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe die mit zwei Bruce and Walker Ruten gekauft. Es ging mir bei dem Kauf vorrangig um die Ruten. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die Rollen dranlassen soll, oder ob ich die Ruten mit "moderner" Daiwatechnik der 90er Jahre fischen soll.


das ist eine frage die nur du alleine beantworten kannst, ich habe ja auch so 1-3 ältere Rollen, bis jetzt habe ich es nur sehr selten mal gemacht ich bevorzuge bei Rollen auch ehr was moderneres.
aus welchem Jahr sind den die Ruten? und für welche Angel Art


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

An älteren Rollen stört mich meistens der mittlerweile als recht mau empfundene Schnureinzug. Wobei da Mitchell nicht so aus dem Rahmen fällt. Es sollte halt dann bei nicht mehr ganz neuen Ruten halbwegs vom Alter und der Funktion zusammenpassen.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

Hi,
die Ruten sollen vor allem für die Schleienangelei eingesetzt werden. Ich befische einen See mit großen Schleien, die an einer 3lbs. Rute nicht viel Spaß machen, was ich sehr schade finde. Für mich gehören an klassische Ruten auch passende Rollen. Die Ruten dürften aus den 80ern sein. Ich denke ich werde die Rollen einfach mal fischen und dann werde ich sehen, ob die Bremse usw. gut funktionieren.


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Was sind es denn nun für Ruten ... verrate uns doch wenigstens die genaue Bezeichnung!


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Juli 2020)

Wenn es die ersten waren sind sie ab ca. 1983/84, die letzten kamen 1989 auf den Markt. Benutze sie einfach, sie werden dir jeden Fisch aus dem Wasser holen. Und wenn die Bremse wirklich nicht perfekt ist, kann man sie immer noch mal nachschauen und gegebenenfalls durch neue Bremsscheiben oder Reinigen aufwerten.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

Hi, 
es sind Bruce and Walker Carp in 12ft. mit 20 oz. Testkurve. Sie sind aus Carbon mit Schieberollenhalter. Die Aktion geht in Richtung parabolik. Ich will sie mit den Ava Bissanzeigern und den Fox Mk 1 Swingern zur Schleienjagd einsetzen. Das Gewässer habe ich schon rausgesucht. Leider funktionieren da moderne Methoden deutlich besser. Die Kröte schlucke ich aber gerne. Die Bremse der Mitchell läuft ganz gut an. Ich werde aufgrund des Krautes ohnehin eine 38er Schnur nutzen.


----------



## Thomas. (14. Juli 2020)

ich habe ehr gedacht zum Spinn oder Matchfischen, beim Karpfen & Schleien 0,38er Schnur und B&W würde mir einiges einfallen nur keine Mitchell 440A Lightning


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi,
> es sind Bruce and Walker Carp in 12ft. mit 20 oz. Testkurve. Sie sind aus Carbon mit Schieberollenhalter. Die Aktion geht in Richtung parabolik. Ich will sie mit den Ava Bissanzeigern und den Fox Mk 1 Swingern zur Schleienjagd einsetzen. Das Gewässer habe ich schon rausgesucht. Leider funktionieren da moderne Methoden deutlich besser. Die Kröte schlucke ich aber gerne. Die Bremse der Mitchell läuft ganz gut an. Ich werde aufgrund des Krautes ohnehin eine 38er Schnur nutzen.


Schleien gehen ganz hervorragend an kleinere Karpfenmontagen.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

An dem Gewässer sind Pop Ups bis 16mm eine Bank. Die Schleien gehen regelmäßig beim Karpfenangeln an den Haken. Die kleinsten Schleien haben dort 4 Pfund und es gibt auch einige zweistellige. In meinem ersten Jahr dort habe ich beim Karpfenangeln 35 Schleien über 6 Pfund gefangen. Da dort auch große Karpfen sind, will ich nicht zu fein fischen.


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Sprichst du, denke ich an den gleichen See?


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

Optisch ist es ein klassischer Hecht-Schleiensee. Leider sind dort in den letzten Jahren zu viele Satzis reingekommen. Die Racker haben mittlerweile aber auch teilweise 20 Pfd.


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Leider das Schicksal vieler Seen, wenn viele Köche den Brei verderben und alle möglichen Interessengruppen herumg'schafteln.


----------



## punkarpfen (14. Juli 2020)

Hi, man wollte den See der für die breite Anglerschaft attraktiver machen. Das "breit" kann man durchaus doppeldeutig sehen.


----------



## Andal (14. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich mir alles andere als sicher. Der See von dem ich spreche, wäre mit Sicherheit nicht mehr das Schleiengewässer, das es ist, wenn man dort Hinz & Kunz werkeln ließe.


----------

